# Adding herbs to soap



## SubLowe (May 24, 2012)

i purchased some calendula and i also have some dried lemon grass. i wanted to include one of these in my next bactch, but i am unsure of how to add or when? any suggestions? i am guessing they are addded at trace just like oatmeal?


----------



## azimuth (May 24, 2012)

Add them at trace.


----------



## carolyntn (May 24, 2012)

Calendula will remain yellow in your soap - so pretty.  I snip the petals into smaller pieces and add less rather than more at thin trace.  
Carolyn


----------



## Pug Mom (May 25, 2012)

I have found lemon grass to be way to scratchy for soap.  Let us know how you find it.


----------



## SubLowe (May 25, 2012)

Pug Mom said:
			
		

> I have found lemon grass to be way to scratchy for soap.  Let us know how you find it.



thank you for letting me know. maybe i will grind it up or chop it up into small pieces? do you think that would help?



			
				carolyntn said:
			
		

> Calendula will remain yellow in your soap - so pretty.  I snip the petals into smaller pieces and add less rather than more at thin trace.
> Carolyn



thank for the suggestion!  ive never worked with Calendula so i will definatelly take your advice. the petals are pretty long.


----------



## Jamison (Apr 27, 2016)

Do herbs have to be added at trace? What happens if it's done earlier?

/I searched and read many threads on this


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 27, 2016)

Most of them go brown (no matter when you add them) and scratchy and are a huge annoyance to the person who has to clean the shower floor. I suggest you do a small batch first and see how you like it. Even sprinkled on top of soap is a huge annoyance to me.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 27, 2016)

You can add them before trace too -- that works. It's just that you might find it less messy to hand stir the botanicals into the batter after you are done stick blending and coloring.


----------



## sue1965 (Apr 27, 2016)

I agree with DeeAnna. I have used calendula quite a few times.  I don't find it to be itchy or annoying, but some people might.  I added it after trace and hand stirred it in after adding my fragrance.  I also might add that my bars were half soap/half soap/calendula mix.  Who knows...mixing through the whole bar might be a bit much.


----------



## maya (Apr 27, 2016)

If you are going to add the lemongrass, I might consider grinding it into a powder. Lemongrass, I have found, is very scratchy. Calendula, I think, is pretty on top of the soap. It may color your soap yellow-orange on the places it directly touches the soap. You all might infuse the lemongrass or calendula into a base oil and use that to make your soap, although be aware the scent is unlikely to come through.


----------



## RobertBarnett (Apr 27, 2016)

Why don't you steep them in oil. Put some oil in a smallish crock-pot and let the herb steep in the oil for a few hours and add that. That is what I do as I don't like the scratchy, I don't like the mess in the tub (even when ground) and I don't really like how it makes my soap look.

Robert


----------



## Jamison (Apr 29, 2016)

I add ground oats and cinnamon. Never had an issue with either of those. But I wanted to experiment with some new ones for a slight color change. My recipe is mostly olive oil and that yellowish color isn't appropriate for all scents.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 29, 2016)

I like to add calendula to my oils and stick blend the heck out of it. The blender will chop the petals up quite a lot, makes pretty speckles and its not scratchy at all.

I don't think I'd use the lemongrass at all. If its food quality, you could infuse some OO and use it to cook with. Lemongrass beef is really good.


----------

